# Heulen



## ossanhe (28. September 2004)

Ich weiss, dass ist jetzt total sinnlos,
 aber muss mal gesagt werden:
Das Wetter ist die letzte Sch.... ich dreh bald durch und mach alle meine Fahrräder kaputt, schmeiß die Scheiben ein, werfe alle Dinge in meinem Zimmer aus dem Fenster und lass mich einweisen und unter Valium setzen. 
Oder hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag?
Lieber Morphium?  
Oder umziehen nach da, wo es besser ist ? Wo ist das ??? Arhgghhg  
Naja, warten wir auf den goldenen Oktober........
Viel Spaß noch,

Grüße,
 Marcel


----------



## Christian_74 (28. September 2004)

Bulli B. schrieb:
			
		

> Oder hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag?



Bis Donnerstag warten?  
Denn manche sagen da brechen die die Wolken und ein goldener, warmer Sonnenschein wird uns zum Nirvana des MTB.s führen. Aber ich schau auch durch das Fenster und kriege grosse Zweifel.

Ansonsten, sollte das Wetter nicht besser werden und du schmeisst tatsächlich dein Rad über den Haufen, sag bescheid, ich hol es mir gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (28. September 2004)

Das Wetter ist wirklich nicht gut fürs Gemüt    ich geh nacher in den Keller und werde mal mein altes RM Element 98   putzen um es im Winter wieder aufzubauen. Hoffentlich ist es Morgen zumindest von oben trocken. Ansonsten düse ich am Wochenende Richtung Garda


----------



## Mira (28. September 2004)

Weiß gar nicht was Ihr habt, Ihr Stuben-und Bürohocker?

Wenn der Sommer wenigstens Sommer gewesen wäre, dann könnt ich's ja verstehen, aber so - ist doch total normal das Wetter...


----------



## Sanz (28. September 2004)

An alle Stadtflitzer:

Kommt mal in den Wald und Ihr wisst worüber hier gesprochen wird!  

Andre


----------



## Mira (28. September 2004)

Ach nöööö


----------



## Günni-Poo (28. September 2004)

Kauf dir nen Strick, erschieß dich an der tiefsten Stelle des Ozeans und vermach mir deine Räder.    
Oder aber, pack dir ne Thermoskanne mit Glühwein ein und starte in die beginnende 
Nide- Ride- Saison.


----------



## Rabbit (28. September 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> An alle Stadtflitzer:
> 
> Kommt mal in den Wald und Ihr wisst worüber hier gesprochen wird!


 So sieht's aus! Ich überlege auch schon meine nächsten Touren auf den asphaltierten Radwanderweg zu verlegen   

Das Wetter ist derzeit wirklich zum :kotz:


----------



## Zwock (28. September 2004)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt, die Saison fängt gerade an und das Wetter ist so gut wie es nur sein kann. Endlich hat man die Wälder für sich, keine Wanderer, Spaziergänger, Nordicwalker etc. Der Staub der Sommermonate ist aus der Luft und von den Wegen gewaschen. Keine Moskitos, die einem das Leben zur hölle machen. Endlich freie Sicht, ohne das einem der Schweiß in die Augen läuft und diese brennen läßt, als hätte man 2 Zentner Zwiebeln geschält. Die Blätter strahlen in bunten Farben, das Laub raschelt. Die Sonne sengt mir nicht das Hirn aus dem Kopf. Die Reifen krallen sich in feuchten Matsch und mit schmatzendem Sound gräbt sich der grobe Stollen seine Weg.
Ich mag den Herbst.

Gruß der Zwock


----------



## ossanhe (28. September 2004)

Zwock schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt, die Saison fängt gerade an und das Wetter ist so gut wie es nur sein kann. Endlich hat man die Wälder für sich, keine Wanderer, Spaziergänger, Nordicwalker etc. Der Staub der Sommermonate ist aus der Luft und von den Wegen gewaschen. Keine Moskitos, die einem das Leben zur hölle machen. Endlich freie Sicht, ohne das einem der Schweiß in die Augen läuft und diese brennen läßt, als hätte man 2 Zentner Zwiebeln geschält. Die Blätter strahlen in bunten Farben, das Laub raschelt. Die Sonne sengt mir nicht das Hirn aus dem Kopf. Die Reifen krallen sich in feuchten Matsch und mit schmatzendem Sound gräbt sich der grobe Stollen seine Weg.
> Ich mag den Herbst.
> 
> Gruß der Zwock



Welche Drogen nimmst Du?


----------



## Netghost (29. September 2004)

Bulli B. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss, dass ist jetzt total sinnlos,
> aber muss mal gesagt werden:
> Das Wetter ist die letzte Sch.... ich dreh bald durch und mach alle meine Fahrräder kaputt, schmeiß die Scheiben ein, werfe alle Dinge in meinem Zimmer aus dem Fenster und lass mich einweisen und unter Valium setzen.
> Oder hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag?
> ...



Hee ein heißer tipp für dich....

Fahr bei Regen...so wie die meisten hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TillDawn (29. September 2004)

Genau, wenn ichs mir richtig überlege, ist Regenradeln doch die beste Abhärtung gegen Schnuppen, zumindest solange eine heisse Dusche zu Hause auf einen wartet 

MFG
TillDawn


----------



## ossanhe (29. September 2004)

Netghost schrieb:
			
		

> Hee ein heißer tipp für dich....
> 
> Fahr bei Regen...so wie die meisten hier



Hee, das mach ich schon das ganze Jahr.


----------



## Rabbit (29. September 2004)

Bulli B. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss, dass ist jetzt total sinnlos,
> aber muss mal gesagt werden: ...


Ich finde Du machst da jetzt eine Umfrage (Neudeutsch "Voting") draus und läßt die IBC-Mitglieder entscheiden:

 [  ] Ich schmeiß alles aus'm Fenster, laß mich einweisen und unter Valium setzen.
 [  ] Lieber Morphium?
 [  ] Oder umziehen nach da, wo das Wetter besser ist ?
Bin mal gespannt, was dabei rauskommt. 
Vielleicht schicken wir dich ja alle dahin, wo der Pfeffer wächst!


----------



## harryhallers (29. September 2004)

Zwock schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt, die Saison fängt gerade an und das Wetter ist so gut wie es nur sein kann. Endlich hat man die Wälder für sich, keine Wanderer, Spaziergänger, Nordicwalker etc. Der Staub der Sommermonate ist aus der Luft und von den Wegen gewaschen. Keine Moskitos, die einem das Leben zur hölle machen. Endlich freie Sicht, ohne das einem der Schweiß in die Augen läuft und diese brennen läßt, als hätte man 2 Zentner Zwiebeln geschält. Die Blätter strahlen in bunten Farben, das Laub raschelt. Die Sonne sengt mir nicht das Hirn aus dem Kopf. Die Reifen krallen sich in feuchten Matsch und mit schmatzendem Sound gräbt sich der grobe Stollen seine Weg.
> Ich mag den Herbst.
> 
> Gruß der Zwock




  Genau!!! Was soll das geweine? 
Ich dachte ihr seid Biker! Ansonsten Rad verkaufen und ein Bonazarad besorgen. Das hat wenigstens Schutzbleche.

Aber im Ernst, man muss sich schon mega im Arsch treten um trotzdem seine Runde zu drehen.

Grüße.


----------



## Alan (29. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht schicken wir dich ja alle dahin, wo der Pfeffer wächst!



... da isset wenigstens wärmer..... 

Det


----------



## Janny (30. September 2004)

Schließe mich im Wesentlichen meinen Vorrednern an (Wetter nicht so toll, Radfahren macht deswegen weniger Spass), möchte aber den Blick über den Tellerrand riskieren, und die Dikussion um eine Facette erweitern:

Man muss auch mal an die Landwirtschaft denken!

Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (30. September 2004)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss auch mal an die Landwirtschaft denken!


Stimmt, die Bauern "meckern" ja auch immer über zu viel Regen, wenn deren Felder "absaufen" oder die ihre Ernte nicht einbringen können, weil alles noch zu feucht ist und dann entweder schon auf dem Feld oder eben der Scheune vergammelt! 

Ja, Petrus sollte da auch mal an die Landwirtschaft denken


----------



## harryhallers (30. September 2004)

Also, wenn man heute aus dem Fenster schaut, das entschädigt doch finde ich.

Heute bin ich auf jeden Fall auf dem Bock 


G Bang.


----------



## feeelix (30. September 2004)

na ihr süddänen! 

wie ging der spruch noch? "es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, nur schlechte kleidung"? 

ich müsst fröhlich durch die matsche radeln. dann kommt so etwas dabei raus (ist von letzter woche und nicht von mir geschrieben, sondern "geklaut"):

_Von Beginn an wurden stehende und fliessende Gewässer befahren, wobei bei den fliessenden Gewässern zahlreiche Klippen und Riffe umschifft werden mussten. Vereinzelt mussten auch grössere Wellen abgeritten und Untiefen überwunden werden. Es kam daher auch vereinzelt zu Seenot auf (in) tieferen Gewässern, Maschinenschäden und einigen Wassereinbrüchen, die Dank vorhandener Erfahrung, Materialien und Dichtmitteln aber erfolgreich beseitigt werden konnten. Wohl denjenigen, die vorsichtshalber Wasserabweiser montiert hatten, um den anstürmenden Fluten und Brechern Paroli bieten zu können.
Lediglich Teilnehmer Axel erlitt bereits an der ersten Wendeboje schweren Schiffbruch und rammte aufgrund plötzlich auftretender Driftströmung ein bisher unbekanntes Riff. Mit schwer angeschlagenem Bug und notdürftigster Reparatur schleppte sich dieser hoffentlich noch in den rettenden Hafen. 

Trotz widrigster Bedingungen wurde niemand seekrank und so erreichten aufgrund erfolgreicher Navigation (fast) alle Regattateilnehmer das Ziel und dürfen sich das kleine Seepferdchen an die Planken nageln.

Da sämtliche Schiffe und die Mannschaften hiernach erstmal trocken gelegt werden mussten, wurde auf den Austausch weiterer Erfahrungen über Material und die Einnahme eines steifen Grogs diesmal verzichtet.

Mein nicht verstummendes Nebelhorn, welches bereits diesmal andere weithin hörbar auf unsere Anwesenheit hinwies, wird zukünftig wohl nicht mehr ausreichen, sondern es dürften dann Positionslichter notwendig werden

Wer glaubt, das sei Seemannsgarn, der irrt. Es hat sich alles so zugetragen! _

nix für ungut!

gruß aus braunschweich

feeelix


----------



## Zwock (30. September 2004)

Bulli B. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Welche Drogen nimmst Du?...


fahr einfach mal 'ne Tour und halte dabei die Augen auf, das ist Droge genug.



			
				bang schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber im Ernst, man muss sich schon mega im Arsch treten um trotzdem seine Runde zu drehen...


kleiner Tip: mach einfach im Forum einen Touraufruf, dann hast Du keine Wahl mehr...

Gruß der Zwock

PS: Heute abend 2000 Berlin Schmerzlaßnach-Platz egal ob's regnet oder schneit oder Eimerweise Schei$$e vom Himmel fällt...


----------



## ossanhe (1. Oktober 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht schicken wir dich ja alle dahin, wo der Pfeffer wächst!



Yeah, let's go to where the flavour is.   







			
				Zwock schrieb:
			
		

> fahr einfach mal 'ne Tour und halte dabei die Augen auf, das ist Droge genug.
> 
> 
> Gruß der Zwock





Hast ja Recht, Drogen lösen keine Probleme und nächstes mal mach ich dann auch mal die Augen auf beim Fahren.  

...aproppos Augen auf- Da fällt mir nochn G'schichtl ein
(ist wirklich passiert):
Ich fahr am letzten Sonntag mit RR richtung Ehesdorf, am Strassenrand in einer Wohngegend ein älterer Herr mit seinem Hund, der mir, als ich passiern will genau vor den Reifen springt. ich volles Pfund über den Lenker, hart gelandet, geflucht, da springt mir der Hund auf den Rücken, um Hackfleisch zu machen. Da ich vorher imFlug noch registriert habe, dass das ein ganz fieser Kampfhund ist,denk ich, mein letztes Stündlein ist nun gekommen.
Doch es passiert nichts. Der Pitbull hatte tatsächlich einen Maulkorb, was mein Glück war. 
So ist nur mein Rad leicht geschrottet. (450  schaden )

Und die Quintessenz dieser G'schichtl ?

- Fahr nie mit geschlossenen Augen über Hunde  !  

Viele Grüsse, Marcel


----------



## edvars (1. Oktober 2004)

Bulli B. schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah, let's go to where the flavour is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gleich Abknallen die Scheiss Köter!!!!, Ist eine komische gesellschaft die erlaubt, das einige wesen einfach die erlaubniss Haben leute zu angreifen.

Früher in Dänemark hatte wir ein gezetz wo man, wenn mann opfer von eine Hunde beiss war, verlangen konte das dir Hund eingaschläfen wurde. Ist leider nicht mehr der fall weil wir in ein Heuchlerei Gesselschaft lebt, wo viele Menschen Hunde für wertvoller hält, als zum Beispiel Kinder oder haustiere 

Morten


----------



## Mira (1. Oktober 2004)

Das wichtigste für die Deutschen:
ihre Autos
ihre Hunde
-
-
-
-
-ihre Kinder

So ist das.


----------



## Catsoft (1. Oktober 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Das wichtigste für die Deutschen:
> ihre Autos
> ihre Hunde
> -
> ...




Wie gut, dass ich Holländer bin. Bei mir ist die Priorität wenigstens richtig:

- Mountainbike 
- Katze
-
-
-
- andere Leute Kinder


----------



## Christian_74 (1. Oktober 2004)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> Gleich Abknallen die Scheiss Köter!!!!, Ist eine komische gesellschaft die erlaubt, das einige wesen einfach die erlaubniss Haben leute zu angreifen.
> 
> Früher in Dänemark hatte wir ein gezetz wo man, wenn mann opfer von eine Hunde beiss war, verlangen konte das dir Hund eingaschläfen wurde. Ist leider nicht mehr der fall weil wir in ein Heuchlerei Gesselschaft lebt, wo viele Menschen Hunde für wertvoller hält, als zum Beispiel Kinder oder haustiere
> 
> Morten



Oh Mann!!  Wie bist du denn drauf  ?

Lasst uns lieber in Thema bleiben anstatt hier ein Hundethread drauss machen.


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. Oktober 2004)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Mann!!  Wie bist du denn drauf  ?
> 
> Lasst uns lieber in Thema bleiben anstatt hier ein Hundethread drauss machen.



Freie Meinungsäusserung in einem freien Land! Abgesehen davon, gebe ich Morten vollkommen recht! Hab das mal mit Kaiowana erlebt, auf ner Rennradtour, ist nicht lustig, wenn Dir bei strömenden Regen auf einer mehr als 50 km/h schnellen leicht abschüssigen Passage ein ver****ter Köter vor die Mühle rennt! Und das nur, weil dessen Besitzerin mehr damit beschäftigt war, am Strassenrand den neuesten Klatsch auszutauschen, anstatt auf ihren Drecks-Strassenköter aufzupassen. Glücklichweise verfügten wir beide über eine  Menge Glück und mehr Steuerkunst am Lenker als ich mir je zugetraut hätte, sodass uns nichts passiert ist...   

Und über die Ignoranz von Hamburger Hundebesitzern brauche ich an dieser Stelle nichts weiter auszuführen, oder? Ich für meinen Teil weiche zum Beispiel auf dem Alsterwanderweg keinem nicht angeleinten Hund aus (nagut, bis zu einer gewissen Grösse des Tieres...  ) und funzt das nicht, hält man einfach auf den Hundebesitzer zu, der macht gewiss Platz!     

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ossanhe (1. Oktober 2004)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst uns lieber in Thema bleiben anstatt hier ein Hundethread drauss machen.



Oh ja! Hundethread ! ! !
Wau Wau !!  

Wuff

Ne mal im Ernst, der Thread ist jetzt noch sinnloser geworden, weil das Wetter ja nicht mehr zum heulen ist, also:
 Weitermachen


----------



## Edith L. (1. Oktober 2004)

Die grössten Feinde eines Bikers sind kleine Kinder und Hunde. 
Hunde insbesondere eigentlich nur dann, wenn Herrchen oder Frauchen in Anbetracht des nahenden Bikers den Versuch unternimmt, Piffie herbeizurufen. Führt dann dazu, dass sich der bis dahin am Wegesrand entlang schnürende Hund umdreht und dann erst den Weg versperrt!   
Kinder neigen dazu im letzten Moment nun doch nochmal den Weg zu überqueren!  

So, und damit das noch nen Threadbezug erhält, ereignet sich oben Dargestelltes auch bei miesem Regenwetter!  

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Rabbit (1. Oktober 2004)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> So, und damit das noch nen Threadbezug erhält, ereignet sich oben Dargestelltes auch bei miesem Regenwetter!


Ich hatte schon fast wieder den Finger am "Abzug" 

Ausserdem scheint dieser Thread zum Wochenende hin wieder an Aktualität zu gewinnen ... leider nicht wegen der Hunde 

Drückt mal alle die Daumen, daß es wenigstens trocken bleibt!

In diesem Sinne ein "biketechnisch", reiches Wochenende!

Harry
(Der das WE im Harz sein wird)


----------



## Edith L. (1. Oktober 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Drückt mal alle die Daumen, daß es wenigstens trocken bleibt!
> Harry
> (Der das WE im Harz sein wird)



Hättest Dir vielleicht den heutigen Tag aussuchen sollen. Hier ist grad strahlend blauer Himmel und das gilt auch für südliche Blickrichtung Harz!

Viel Spaß 

Eddie L.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. Oktober 2004)

HEUL DOCH      



 Mfg Nils   


 TROY


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. Oktober 2004)

Zitat: Die grössten Feinde eines Bikers sind kleine Kinder und Hunde. 


    

Mfg Nils


----------



## edvars (1. Oktober 2004)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> Die grössten Feinde eines Bikers sind kleine Kinder und Hunde.
> Hunde insbesondere eigentlich nur dann, wenn Herrchen oder Frauchen in Anbetracht des nahenden Bikers den Versuch unternimmt, Piffie herbeizurufen. Führt dann dazu, dass sich der bis dahin am Wegesrand entlang schnürende Hund umdreht und dann erst den Weg versperrt!
> Kinder neigen dazu im letzten Moment nun doch nochmal den Weg zu überqueren! QUOTE]
> 
> Rigtig!, Beim Kinder muss man aber sehr aufpassen, hier ist ein gute bremse angesagt, bei eine Hund einfach weiterrollen


----------



## edvars (1. Oktober 2004)

SHIVER schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat: Die grössten Feinde eines Bikers sind kleine Kinder und Hunde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn mann nicht zu sagen hast, dan lieber nicht sagen


----------



## Mira (1. Oktober 2004)

Manoman, und ich dachte ich sei schon relativ "hundefeindlich"... aber da gibts wohl noch andere...
Aber lassen wir das lieber, mit Hundebsitzern ist ja meistens nicht gut Kirschen ist, da fehlt oft die Empathie Nichthundebesitzern gegenüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Gun-D (1. Oktober 2004)

und nun zum Biowetter:
==================

bei Dauerregen oder schönem Nieselregen nimmt die Schmerzempfindlichkeit bei äusserst sensiblen Menschen deutlich zu, man spricht auch von Warmduschern (nur die Harten kommen in Garten)

also einen ausgiebigen Spaziergang, mit dem Bike an der Seite schiebend, füllt die Lungen mit frischer Bioluft, stärkt das Immunsystem und hält den Kreislauf in Schwung...... Das Fahrrad an der Seite freut sich endlich mal geschont zu werden

PS:   einen schönen regenfreien Sonnabend!

  

 PPS: Ich habe mir ein Pfefferspray zugelegt.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. Oktober 2004)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mann nicht zu sagen hast, dan lieber nicht sagen


     
 Immer locker bleiben    , gibt wichtigeres! 


Mfg Nils


----------



## gnss (1. Oktober 2004)

manche hundebesitzer sind wirklich schlimm, eben wieder eine gruppe rentner gehabt, jeder einen wadenbeisser dabei der vor jeder katze flüchten müsste, den hund zur seite nehmen ist aber nicht drin, alles bleibt stehen.


----------



## ossanhe (1. Oktober 2004)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:
			
		

> PPS: Ich habe mir ein Pfefferspray zugelegt.




Das ist eine gute sache, manchmal sogar nicht nur gegen Hunde ( und deren Besitzer), sondern auch gegen Autofahrer aus dem Neandertal. Solls ja geben.
 
Grüsse, Marcel


----------



## Zwock (2. Oktober 2004)

Man geht's hier ab. Ich dachte es geht ums Wetter...
Ihr habt noch diverse Feindbilder vergessen, als da wären Rentner, Jogger, Wanderer, Spaziergänger, Fußgänger, Hollandradfahrer, Hamsterzüchter, ...
Einfach mal locker bleiben;-)

Gruß der Zwock


----------

